
Bill Gates isn't sure Elizabeth Warren 'has an open mind' - benryon
https://www.cnet.com/news/bill-gates-isnt-sure-elizabeth-warren-has-an-open-mind/
======
rogerkirkness
The rich don't lose, they leave. Worth keeping in mind. You can't actually
change inequality (see: France, South America) you can only change where
billionaires live.

~~~
mdorazio
The French Revolution and Russian Revolution might like to have a word with
you on that. You can only push inequality so far for so long before the rich
lose more than just their money.

~~~
rumanator
> The French Revolution and Russian Revolution might like to have a word with
> you on that.

Assassinating those you don't like isn't a solution to any problem, specially
inequality. In fact, neither France nor Russia became equality Haven's after
they assassinated their elites.

